# Tropheus fry



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

I just noticed that my Ulwile had a couple of babies rush into it's mouth.They are about .5" and was wondering if they should stay in the mixed tank?I have Petricolas,Peacocks,Calvus,Compressiceps,Livingstonii,Ahli,Small Bichir,and Jewels.Will the parent protect them enough?She seems very protective now and has been for a couple of months,before I even had a clue. I thought it wes a dominant male.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

i have had a couple fry out of each batch survive in the main tank they usually dont come out of the crevaces until about an inch. it seems the mom has found a place for them to hide when she is eating so as long as there are rock crevaces that only the fry fit in the 2 should survive. just my opinion.


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

it comes down to you. if you want a high survival rate, best to take out the fry, if you dont really care, some will make it in the big tank.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah, when I had my Trophs, I would have maybe one or two survive by themselves with every clutch. Amazing that they were able to do so. I would never really even see them until the were the size of a thumbnail. Pretty rare if you don't take out the fry and grow them out especially in your tank given the number of predators.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

I keep my fish well fed and have tons of caves and hiding spots. I could not believe my eyes today. I take my tank apart weekly for full maintenance.Now when I think about it,I have seen this jelly stuff on the drift wood before. But I take all decor out of the water for about an hour each time. How could the eggs survive?Anyways I was going to get a breeder net box today except I had an accident. I was helping my friend set ip his 55 gallon and while trying to alter an opening in the canopy,with a utility knife,I sliced my thumb across the knuckle. I went to the hospital and found out that I might have severed a tendon. Tomorrow morning I have to see a hand specialist. This happened at the worst time. On October 2nd we are going to Costa Ricactir 2 weeks.This may be a problem.Another thing that was bad today,was that one of my Jewels was found dried up under the tank,in the stand.Hopefully I will get the box tomorrow and attempt to catch the mom. My tank is stacked and normally catching one means taking it apart. Will post more tomorrow.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

sorry to hear about your injury. hope it heals well and no tendon damage.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

So I took the tank apart and found one of the fry in the corner blending in with the black silicone. Can't believe that I actually saw it. So I put it in the breeder net and then caught the mom. Unfortunately she had no others holding. So I guess I wad too late fir the other baby. Now I know what to look for. I found a few egg clusters on the rocks though.Not sure who laid them but I think it's more tropheus.Also found out today that I severed my tendon and need surgery. This really sucks.Well hope all will work out for the little troph. What should I feed him. I'm crushing troph nls and spirulina.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Vman said:


> ...except I had an accident. I was helping my friend set ip his 55 gallon and while trying to alter an opening in the canopy,with a utility knife,I sliced my thumb across the knuckle. I went to the hospital and found out that I might have severed a tendon. Tomorrow morning I have to see a hand specialist...


nasty. that's going to make work difficult.

congrats on the babies, though.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

The troph is looking good and so is the mom. She has really calmed down. And I had my surgery today.Finally I can start the healing process.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

the fry will find food if it has survived this long.little bits come out the gills as the adults eat and they will sneak out for food when the others r busy trying to get as much of the food as they can and won't bother with the baby


----------

